# Holy Crappie!!!!



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Well me and Rayed and Rob (aslongasitpullsback) made the trip up to Saginaw to fish for some eyes and it was slow (and cold) and it wasn't going so well so we decided to go to plan "B" which we are all glad we did.....The crappie were "on fire" had to beat them of our hooks.....great day spent some good fisherman!!.....thanks for having me Ray, and it was great fishing with you Rob..Maybe they could post a picture.......Mack


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

heard ya guys had a great afternoon.. way to pound the crappie guys..


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Mack, it to was nice to meet another sportsman from the site... and had a great time with you and Ray.... and what a pile of Crappy lol.... pic


After all the catchen... we cleaned them up and had a fish fry... MMMMMMMMM good after a long day on the ice.... Good times spend with old and new friends...
Thanks for a great time Ray...


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

Holy crappie


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow! Great jobs guys!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

now thats a pile! nice work.


----------



## SlabGuy (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice Haul Fellas!!!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That is the coolest crappie photo I've ever seen, well done.


----------



## rayed (Mar 10, 2003)

It ended up being a GREAT day after a bad start on the river. We always seem to find the fish when we fish together Rob. Glad you and John had a good time, nothing better than getting on staging crappie. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spankins ole lady (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice job on the fish guys way to getem 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snschnell (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey I see that blue gill hidden in there on the bottom left. Nice haul guys


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

:yikes:wow i knew ya did good but holy cow what a haul good job fellas looks like that was a blast..


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

nicely done!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RichP said:


> That is the coolest crappie photo I've ever seen, well done.


Very cool picture boys!
I would only like to add:* "Whack'M & Stack'M - Like Cord Wood"*

:lol: :lol: :lol:
w00000T!
Kickin' crappie & taken names....
Helluva job guys! :tdo12:


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

snschnell said:


> Hey I see that blue gill hidden in there on the bottom left. Nice haul guys


Ya I added a couple small 6''gills to the bunch crappy.... :lol::lol:


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Hell of a pile of fish, great job


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

That's the biggest pile of CRAP I've ever seen!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

That is a great pile of fish!
Congrats to ya guys on your success.


----------



## buckbuster71 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice. How deep we're you guys fishing??


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

D.A.M.N.!! I should have went with you guys. I was salivating all over my keyboard:lol: Next time you go, let me know Don't get to panfish much anymore at all. Great job and helluva haul guys!!


----------

